# Kernel Event Tracing Event ID 2



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

For the past 3 nights between 2100 and 2200 Event Viewer has been recording a string of approximately 150 'Kernel Event Tracing'events. The system works ok, but as I sit and watch, the event viewer racks up about 1 every 5 seconds. I have attached a screen shot.

The PC is about 5 years old, but this install of Windows 7 SP1 was done about 1 month ago along with the addition of a Samsung SSD.
My searches have not found any suggested solutions other than system restore or download a 'Registry Fix' which doesn't appeal to me at all.

Any help would be appreciated.
Rob.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try this. Rename this file: %windir%\panther\setup.etl to setup.old and reboot.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Ta joeten,

Thanks for the suggestions, I have made the change you suggested, I'll report back on the outcome.

Rob.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope it works for you.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Cheers, me too.

As soon as I saw your post it rang a faint bell for me. I seem to now recall doing this when I first installed Windows 7 several years ago.

Rob


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The actual event is pretty much a non event, it does not really affect anything, it is however annoying and wastes time and a little resource.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi joeten,

Sadly no success with this one, another 170 events recorded tonight.

One thing I notice, Windows hasn't created another setup.etl file in the Panther folder, there is only the setup.old.

Rob.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Lets try sfc /scannow. SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

OK,

Just checking that sfc/scannow is ok on an SSD

Rob


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There should be no problem with that.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Ok
running it now


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi joeten,

sfc /scannow run, nothing found (see attached)

Rob.

PS: added screenshot of Panther content.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi joeten,

No events recorded tonight.

Rob.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, keep us updated.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Shall do


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi joeten,

Not sure what we have done, but we seem to have frightened 'it' into submission. That's 3 nights on the trot with no further events of this nature.

Normally I'd mark the thread 'solved', not sure it's appropriate here though lol.

Thanks for your help

Rob.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Leave it for a few more days and if all is well we can call it solved.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Not sure what we did, but the problem has stopped so let's call it solved.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it, possibly it just needed more than one reboot to take.


----------

